# Manufacturer's Label Affecting Hang Tag's Info?



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry for this beginner's question, I tried reading some of the threads but still need a definite answer on this. I plan on selling my screened American Apparel shirts to retail stores but I'm not going to relabel their tag that comes sewn to the back of the neck, I'm going to keep the tag as is. My question is how does that affect what I HAVE to put on my hang tag since most of the required info is already on the AA tags sewn to the neck. Do I just have to put the barcode and my own company logo and leave room for the store to print their pricing on it? Is that is? Is the barcode my responsibility or I can leave that to the store? 
Thanks.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Each retailer handles it differently.

Some may want you to provide bar codes, some don't need them, and don't really care.

You'll have to work that out with each individual retailer.

As far as what "must" be on the hang tag, there is nothing that has to be there by law. You don't even really need a hang tag. They are mainly used for branding purposes.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Each retailer handles it differently.
> 
> Some may want you to provide bar codes, some don't need them, and don't really care.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback! I guess if some retailers want me to provide the bar codes then I have to have a hang tag because the bar code will be on the hang tag, right? If you don't provide the retailer with a hang tag, where would they put the price? Lastly do you feel that it's ok to keep the manufacturer label intact and not relabel the shirt for your retailer giving that you will provide the hang tag that shows your brand and logo?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

> I guess if some retailers want me to provide the bar codes then I have to have a hang tag because the bar code will be on the hang tag, right?


Probably. That would be the most professional way to do it. 


> If you don't provide the retailer with a hang tag, where would they put the price?


Sometimes retailers have their own hang tags that they can attach, and you can just provide them with the stickers. They will then place them on the hang tags themselves.


> Lastly do you feel that it's ok to keep the manufacturer label intact and not relabel the shirt for your retailer giving that you will provide the hang tag that shows your brand and logo?


It can be ok. But personally, I don't leave it in. 

I think a lot of that decision will be dictated by the goals for your company. How much brand-building are you trying to accomplish?

Some customers (and retailers) have a negative stigma about a "clothing line" that still has the original tags left in garment. Some don't care at all.

So, you need to decide what's best for your company and products.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

TSC Apparel can do tags for American Apparel for .15 to .35 cents a shirt depending on the tag. Plus the tag its self which may be right around .40 depending on how you order it. That is next to nothing. I think its worth every penny. Just be careful of what your tag says!


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

SeasonEnds said:


> TSC Apparel can do tags for American Apparel for .15 to .35 cents a shirt depending on the tag. Plus the tag its self which may be right around .40 depending on how you order it. That is next to nothing. I think its worth every penny. Just be careful of what your tag says!


Let me see if I understand you correctly. So the labor cost ranges from .15 to .35 per tag and the cost of the tag itself is .40, so it could be up to .75 per shirt total? What about doing the tag over or under the tape, what do most people prefer?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, you pretty much got it. Not a bad price for branding in my opinion.

I prefer under the tape. If you're going to do it, you might as well do it right.

It looks much more professional to me.


----------

